# Health Testing...



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Morning to you all,
I was wondering if there are any advantages to obtaining full OFA health certification for our dogs who are considered "non breeding stock.?" In other words, should I be attempting to obtain a CHIC number for Hank -- or would that be moot given the fact that he will be neutered in the very near future. Hank has already received his OFA certificate for passing his BAER :ear: (although at times we wonder about his selective hearing  ), and I am aware of the annual CERF recommendation. However, what are your opinions on certification for "Hip Dysplasia, Patellar Luxation, Thyroid, Cardiac, etc.?" Additionally, has anyone submitted DNA to either AKC and/or OFA from their pups? I understand Hank will be evaluated annually by his veterinarian, but would this more thorough evaluation provide any advantage for our pets' future?

From the HCA website:
"The HCA now gives a 4 Star Award each year to Havanese that are tested for BAER - hearing, CERF- eyes, OFA- Hips and Patellar Luxation and PASS all four of these tests." -- should _all_ our pets have this performed at the appropriate ages?

Thanks in advance for any and all help,
*'Lo*


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

To me I could be wrong but if you do not plan on showing or breeding you really dont need it unless you feel there is something going on witht he hearing or legs and hip problems ect. if it is just you little pet love one I dont see why you would need to do all the testing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My breeder requires that I have Brady's eyes checked. She has a cerf clinic yearly, although I believe that she only requires he be checked every 2 years. I just went to look and see what it said in my contract, but I can't find it. Anyway, this ensures that there are no problems with cataracts, etc. Other than that, I do not plan on doing any other health testing.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Susan and Karen,
I wonder what the breeders on this forum think. Preventive medicine or overkill?

Again,
Thanks,
*'Lo*


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

I would like all my pups health tested but will not force the issue with neutered pets. Helps me know if anything is going on with my breeding program. I am requiring cardiac and CERF's now regardless of pet status.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it is really up to you!  If you would like to know that Hank is physically sound, then by all means do it! I'm not sure about the CHIC #, but it would be relatively simple to have him Cerf'd and Baer tested.

Gucci had her Baer test when she was a puppy, and I would like to have her Cerf'd...just a personal preference!

I think it is a great way to let the breeder know how her puppies are turning out.

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Kara,
Hank's already been BAERd as well, and he apparently isn't old enough to have a valid CERF. I was just wondering if there is an added health benefit from a _preventive medicine_ stand point performing all these tests -- or is it just peace of mind. I haven't found specific metrics used by vets for pet preventive health analogous to the health screening we perform on humans. In addition to the added information I can provide my breeder (agree with Joan), I'm leaning toward performing all the tests (peace of mind) but I just wanted to see other's opinions.

Regards,
*'Lo*

Anyone have an opinion on DNA submission as well?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Anyone have an opinion on DNA submission as well?




My opinion:

The more, the better. I think that it will help breeders build a genetic profile of their breeding programs. I think more breeders should hop on the boat and let science help steer them towards sound breeding stock that is free of hereditary diseases and/or conditions.

Actually, I'm a bit surprised that DNA testing is not very prevalent.

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks again for the response Kara.

Anyone else have any thoughts? _Any _input would be appreciated. -- for the afternoon and evening crowd.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*DNA*

All mine have DNA on file with AKC - also with A&M through the HEART study.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't done BAER, but might. It's just that the clinic is over an hour away, so I've been avoiding the trip. I'll probably do it in the spring, even though I know their hearing is OK. 

I had Kodi's eyes CERF'd and he passed. I will have that done every year because I feel that if given a heads up if there is a problem, you will be able to help your dog. If you wait until cataracts present themselves in the dog, then it could be too late to do anything.

As for the other tests, my breeders don't require it, so I don't think I'll do it. I'm not breeding them. I do keep my breeders updated every so often.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, from a preventative point of view, the CERF test could help find early cataracts and make them much easier to operate on. I believe the recommendation is one a year from one year old for the first 7 years to find early onset cataracts.


----------

